# New owner 1st Audi ever, mk2 3.2 Quattro roadster (with pics)



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi all, I’ve been lurking these forums for some time now and finally bought a TT that fitted the bill for me. She’s a 2007 3.2 roadster in petrol blue with ice blue leather extended interior. She came from the factory pretty much fully loaded with a heavy options spec including

adaptive xenon headlights
magnetic ride
multi functional steering wheel
audi navigation plus
bose sound system & 6 disc changer
cruise control
storage pack
full electric heated controlled seats

She’s covered just under 80k with a good Audi history and drives like a champion. she originally had 18” bi colour alloys that someone upgraded to 19” 7 twin spoke in titanium - they were badly kerbed and I’ve just had them powder coat refinished. By mistake, the workshop did them in the wrong colour than original as you can see, but I’m quite liking the darker.

Right now, I’m loving the car, I’ve machine polished her, restored the finish on the fuel cap, replaced the badging that she came with for new, lots more…..and I’m sure lots more to still do.

Anyway, hello from me in sunny (or not so sunny) Wrexham and I’m looking forward to getting plenty of advice from more experienced members - I’m sure I’ll have plenty of questions to ask!

Steve.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TT ownership, Always liked those wheels on the MK2.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

